# Scalloped Potatoes



## prism (May 27, 2009)

Hi All, 
    I going to smoke up a meatloaf today and I was thinking of doing scalloped potatoes on the top rack. Has anyone done scalloped potatoes before????   Thank Prism


----------



## bassman (May 27, 2009)

I haven't done them on the smoker, but there's no reason why it wouldn't work.  Sounds great.  Don't forget the Qview and let us know how everything turns out.


----------



## prism (May 27, 2009)

Qview will be posted in a few hours, here and under beef.  Bassman I'm from Rochester NY but have a family(in law) in Grand Junction. I will have to look you up on the next visit....


----------



## grothe (May 27, 2009)

I think I'm a little late for a reply but irishteabear made them....here a link to her post:
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=74126


----------



## erain (May 27, 2009)

or you can use one of the box mixes, just follow the instructions on the box, and set under a pork butt to catch a few drippings... add some sliced onions, ham, precooked bacon, whatever you think of... and add a bunch of shredded cheese on top. quick and easy and makes a great side. do it all the time.


----------



## jamesb (May 28, 2009)

I hope that posting a link to another forum is OK. I know it's OK to do on the forum that I linked...

This is a really good recipe for scalloped taters. Just did some up last night.

http://www.texasbbqforum.com/viewtop...alloped#p61736


----------



## bassman (May 28, 2009)

When you're here, you're a long way from home!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  Feel free to PM me and I'd gladly make you a Crown Royal any way you like it (Provided you come here to get it)!


----------

